# Leaving canned food at a cabin that freezes?



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Just packing up some staples to begin stocking the cabin up.
I'd imagine anything with liquids in glass jars is a no-go.
But how about metal canned soups, fish, sauces etc?
It gets very cold! Do cans generally pop etc once it drops to a certain temp?
I will fluctuate above and below freezing but is freezing constantly for probably several months, aside from when I'm around with the fire lit.
Thanks.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

.....


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Noooooo....good way to poison yourself, take dehydrated foods or take jerky....you can always rehydrate with water and make a big batch of hot soup....macaroni, rice, jars of flour, beans, etc. would work for you....pancake mix you just add water to and make pancakes...leave it in glass jars....teas, coffee would be fine if they froze....


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks, that was my fear, but hoped things like pasta sauce wouldn't be an issue. 
Looks like my ice fishing skills need to improve ASAP.


----------



## just_sawing (Jan 15, 2006)

An Old freezer may will help if the temp gets above freezing. That does not mean Above outside but inside. If you have a window that does not have to be boarded up for predators and has sun shine you can place the old freezer in the sun shine cover it with a black tarp and store your cans there. No you don't plug it in. 
The other thing is same idea but you place a solar panel out side and put a 15W bulb in the freezer. The bulb doesn't do much but will keep stuff from freezing by warming them during the day. There is a little circuitry to do if you are in the more moderate climates to keep stuff from too hot.


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

If it doesn't get down too cold, your can goods will last. If they freeze, the cans will be bulged out at the ends. They would still be safe as long as they don't split open some place. If they do split open, you might have a mess in your cupboard, but the contents will smell rotten. The big problem with can goods is botulism which is an anaerobic bacteria, that is, it only grows wher there is no oxygen. That is only caused by bad canning. if the can splits, and the contents go bad, you will be able to smell or taste it like anything else that is rotten.

The advice, above, from "good sawing" is good too (I couldn't get the "like" button to work)


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Picnic coolers, covered wlth blankets , sleeping bags , comforters.

Thermometer with minimum reading kept in memory.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

No, dont do it. They will just be mush in the can anyways. whats the sense? Bring dry beans, rice, dehydrated veggies, pasta, quinoa, boxed dry meals like hamburger helpers etc. Seasoning to make them taste good. Otherwise bring food when you go.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Beans, corn, peas, etc. will turn to mush. 

WWW


----------



## CurtisWilliams (Mar 14, 2005)

NO! NO! NO! 

As the liquid freezes it will expand. Potentially breaking the seal. Then, as it thaws, it will draw in contaminants from the outside. And the can contracts, with the introduced contaminants, it will reseal its self. Perfect conditions for botulism.

Anything that is canned (home or store bought) should NEVER be allowed to freeze in its original container. That is what Tupperware is for.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

No, this is not a good idea. However, when our kids worked for the gov't in one of the wilderness areas, all canned goods was left in the root cellar all winter. Everything had to be brought in by pack train. They checked cans carefully, but very few were hurt, and the food was fine. Everything was well cooked before eating, but this was in north MT,where it got really cold in the winter. They also leave canned food in all the line cabins, in case anyone gets lost and needs it.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

You will listen to Granny if you know what's good for you.

Now if you want to store some canned goods in very cold weather, dig a hole that is deeper than the frost line. Pot the canned goods in the hole, inside a 5 gallon bucket or a bag. Cover the buried food with a lot of soil, dig them up in the spring. They will be fine, if you guessed the depth of the freezing correctly.

Bury $100 with the canned goods, so that if you did not figure the freeze depth correctly; you can go buy more food.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

In our parts pack rats (wood rats) would be an issue with non-canned/jarred food. If a place is vacant long enough they move right in and they usually appreciate someone leaving food in packages that they can chew through.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

whodunit said:


> In our parts pack rats (wood rats) would be an issue with non-canned/jarred food. If a place is vacant long enough they move right in and they usually appreciate someone leaving food in packages that they can chew through.


im sure he knows to store things in rodent proof containers.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

And I've packed some mouse traps to start, but seems nothing has been getting in to date.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

What about digging a pit below the frost line and insulating it from above?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

In British Columbia? Is the deep ground frozen year-round? 

People in the Midwest where I live would dig into a hillside to make a root cellar to keep their produce from freezing. What protects a pumpkin should protect a can.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

if you have electricity in the cabin you can put it in an enclosed area and keep it above freezing with a couiple of incandescent light bulbs


----------



## YounGrey (Jun 7, 2007)

I would make a root cellar, deep enough that it doesn't hard freeze. Just my two cents. 


http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/?m=0


----------

